# Schwarze 347-I



## ConCon (Aug 24, 2006)

Check out this 2001 Schwarze 347-I online at Contractors Connected.com. Looks pretty nice!

http://www.contractorsconnected.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000000301


----------

